# For sale: 2003 Audi RS6 for sale - 52K miles only!!



## 2fst2rc (Oct 11, 2012)

Please see my ad on this site under Audi Classifieds - A6, S6 and RS6 (C5) Classifieds - A6, S6 and RS6 (C5) Cars - 2003 Audi RS6 for sale - 52K miles only!!


----------

